# NAPgA RAFFLE!!!



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

NAPgA is holding a raffle to make some well needed money to help with the costs of the WInd River Closure fight.

Wooden Saddles=Carolyn Eddy, Rachel Soumela
Panniers=Carolyn Eddy
Ballistic Cloth Panniers, heavy duty=Charlie Jennings
Bear Spray =NAPgA
Rope Halters=I lost the email on this one so would the person please let me know who it was?
Beautiful Abstract Goat Painting=Margaret Hall
mKettle= Charlie Jennings

We will have photos of this stuff on the NAPgA site soon. You can buy virtual tickets through PayPal or by mail through the end of APril. Drawing will be held in early May.

NAPgA needs money, you all need gear! What a great match!


----------

